# Piko Navigator Compatability



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Will the Piko Navigator work with the Massoth receiver and central station? or do I have to use a Piko receiver?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes it will.


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Thank You Mike.


----------

